# Natural pregnancy test?



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Preggo tests don't work on me at all, whether they are pee on the stick kind or blood tests. They always come up negative regardless. Now I am feeling hormonal and strange and would really like to be able to take a test! Anyone know of something else I could try other than, obviously, waiting to see?


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

If you had been charting (keeping track of your waking morning temperatures a la the Fertility Awareness Method of family planning) I would say that if you had three days of sustained high temperatures after your anticipated next cycle start date, you could be pregnant.

Are your cycles regular?


----------



## Seena (Oct 22, 2006)

Why don't pregnancy tests work for you? Do you not produce hcg? If you don't, does that concern your MW or OB? I've never heard of anyone not producing hcg! Good luck, mama!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seena* 
Why don't pregnancy tests work for you? Do you not produce hcg? If you don't, does that concern your MW or OB? I've never heard of anyone not producing hcg! Good luck, mama!











The only option I would know of would be an internal exam after 8 wks.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

ultrasound?

I've heard of people getting negatives until quite late in the pregnancy (as in, 8-10 weeks pregnant instead of the usual 4-6) but not getting negatives with the blood test. Weird!


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't have any advice. I hope the outcome is whatever your heart truly desires.









Out of curiosity, how many children do you have? How did you find out you were indeed pregnant before? I've heard of people getting false negatives with pee tests, but never with a blood test. Do you tend to have difficult pregnancies?


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Perhaps your other hormone levels could be checked, mainly progesterone an estradiol to see if they are consistent with pregnancy.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ligeia* 
Anyone know of something else I could try other than, obviously, waiting to see?









Ultrasound.

Do you have children? How do you know you've ever had false negative tests?


----------



## texasnurse3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seena* 
Why don't pregnancy tests work for you? Do you not produce hcg? If you don't, does that concern your MW or OB? I've never heard of anyone not producing hcg! Good luck, mama!


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I've know that Ayurvedic practitioners are able to feel the baby's heartbeat in the mothers pulse. I don't remember when the embryo's heart forms exactly, but I would think a good one would be able to feel the heartbeat very soon after that. FWIW, I did have someone do this for me, I think I was around 5ish weeks. It wasn't as a pregnancy test though cuz I already knew.

Now where you would find someone who could accurately do this might be a problem.


----------



## turnquia (May 26, 2008)

WIth my first I had negative pregnancy tests until 8 weeks. (dates were later confirmed with U/S because of this).

So I know its possible but to not produce HCG at all seems odd. My 2nd oddly enough I got + tests at 8 DPO.

I'd try some POAS and see if maybe the last prengnacy was just different. But ultrasound/ pelvic exam can all determine pregnancy. Possibly labwork to measure your hormone levels.

Good luck...


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theia* 
I've know that Ayurvedic practitioners are able to feel the baby's heartbeat in the mothers pulse. I don't remember when the embryo's heart forms exactly, but I would think a good one would be able to feel the heartbeat very soon after that. FWIW, I did have someone do this for me, I think I was around 5ish weeks. It wasn't as a pregnancy test though cuz I already knew.

Now where you would find someone who could accurately do this might be a problem.

how is that possible? I googled it and I couldn't come up with any information.


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to leave you ladies hanging with all of your questions! I have no idea how it is possible. I have two children and just don't get positive tests somehow. I had ended up with two blood tests with the second pregnancy, both negative. Both times it was confirmed through ultrasound. It's just annoying so I was wondering if there was anything else to do.
Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Well, the most natural pregnancy test would just be waiting for your period and symptoms. Both times I knew way before taking a pt just because I felt different, was suspicious, then missed my period. Right around the time of your first missed period, you will probably be feeling it right?

Even if your blessed to not have bad symptoms, you will notice your boobs changing, a bit of extra fatigue or nausea, extra cervical mucus, whatever other symptoms you've noticed in the early phases of your other pregnancies. I don't think that if you were specifically watching out for it (even if you're not charting) you could go past 6-8 wks without noticing any changes, kwim? Which is about the same time you'd be looking at for a doppler/ultrasound/other methods that have been mentioned.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
how is that possible? I googled it and I couldn't come up with any information.

Pulse diagnosis is really hard to explain without getting into too much detail. But basically a practitioner is trained how to feel for different qualities in ones pulse on the wrist, using the first 3 fingers. When I had my pulse taken the first time (a time different than when pregnant) the practitioner knew I wasn't going to sleep until late at night just by feeling my pulse. I've heard of ppl being diagnosed with cancer, or even having had a recent knee surgery simply by a professional doing pulse diagnosis.

How it's possible, well, we all know that what we feel and call pulse, is the rush of blood through our veins. The work of the heart creates the rhythm we call pulse. So if 2 hearts are beating in one body then it makes sense even though the second embryonic heart would have a tiny amount that it's pumping compared to the mothers heart. It is still a pulse and the practitioners are trained to feel for very subtle differences as it is.

Try googling "pulse diagnosis" for more info. It might not relate to early pregnancy specifically but an experienced practitioner would be the best source for that.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Pulse diagnosis is also used in Chinese medicine. My acupuncturist knows that I am pregnant nearly immediately because I begin to have a "slippery" pulse.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i just wanted to chime in and support the OP. although it is VERY rare, a few women will *never* get a positive urine or blood pregnancy test. hard to believe, but completely true!

as an anecdotal example, a couple years ago there was a mama on MDC who did not get a + urine or blood pg test, but was in fact pregnant, went to term and gave birth.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

if you are at least 6-8 weeks along you can do an internal exam on yourself and look/feel for the following:

- dark purple/blue edge to your labia
- soft cervix, since you've had kids, possibly a "ruffled" feeling around the edges
- one side of your uterus may feel bigger than the other side
- your uterus will feel softer, yet at the same time have a more defined shape


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I definitely second the cervix change - I'm VERY early (12dpo today) and my cervix feels very different already - like it is full and poofy and soft and ruffly.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I actually think that pregnancy tests are fairly natural in themselves. The earliest pregnancy tests were based off something in rabbits and in fact the first home pregnancy tests had rabbits on the boxes to represent that fact. I'll see if I can find the info..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_test


----------



## Siabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

dandy lion leaves, i have the same problem. take fresh leaves let them sit 4 an hour in a bowl then well pee on them wait 10/30 mins if they start to turn red with spots then grads.


----------



## smilelots (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never had a pregnancey test be positive on me either..... I was only pregnant once but I took 3 tests I finally went to the doc @ 8 weeks and took a blood test. And it was positive : )

I am trying to get pregnant and I very much feel like I am. Sore breasts and swollen. It's been 5 weeks since my last period, however I usually have a 5 week cycle. I'm looking for advice. Am I jumping the gun by taking 3 at home tests. Is it to early to go to the doc and take blood test?


----------



## belle7997 (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you mean the inner labia with the color change? My last cycle was March 12, I believe I conceived the weekend of March 24 which would put me approx. 5 weeks now. I have had neg urine and blood tests with my ob. I have all the symptoms except nausea..sore breasts/nipples, fatigue, missed period, and my cervix is like a faucet, and i feel like someone's fist is constantly pressing on my bladder with slight pressure and need for frequent urination. I don't have children yet...what does a "first time" cervix feel like? thanks to anyone who can respond!


----------



## RainRaven (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok so I am 9 days late, pg pee tests keep coming up negative hubby had a vasectomy( but never got his spem count checked) 2 years ago. Not sure I should spend the money to have a blood test done at this point. I have never gone more than 28 days in a cycle since I was 11 unless I was pg. not sure how I can tell.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

A friend of mine was told she was pregnant by her dentist because she had a type of dental issue specific to pregnancy, think it was a type of gingivitis? But of course that doesn't help you.

Might be too woo-woo for you, but some people use a wedding ring on a string as a pendulum (or any other pendulum) to get an answer.


----------

